# Bill would give president emergency control of Internet



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10320096-38.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Very interesting... I might bring this up on the podcast tomorrow.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

bad link...


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just checked it, still works for me.

again:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10320096-38.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ahh thanks


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Here's another link to the same article:

http://freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2326614/posts


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's pretty ugly!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The question remains - What would the POTUS do after seizing control of private networks due to a Cyber emergency? What is the definition of a Cyber emergency?

What is the protocol established to declare such an emergency, what would trigger it, by what criteria would it be declared and undeclared (over)?

Many questions remain!

-- Tom


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

New World Order taken over of Our Government. 
Stop all communications because we know now days how computers are used to do everything so you control them your control all communications from press to TV and radio and then only hear what they want you to hear.
They are already trying to kill Glenn Beck and want to do the same with others like Rush Limbaugh

Obama's FCC Diversity Czar Targets Rush and Talk Radio


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

TechGuy said:


> Very interesting... I might bring this up on the podcast tomorrow.


Can that be watched from overseas? Where do we go for that? If I can, what time USA time, so I can work out my time.

Link works for me, the mind boggles, a lot would have to be known before that went through.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Oops, the podcast is tomorrow, not today. The next one is Sunday, August 30th at 12:00PM Eastern.

At that time, click on the News link at the top of any TSG page or go directly to www.TechGuyNews.com

To see when the next podcast is, you can check this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/784996-next-scheduled-live-podcast.html

Hope to see you there!


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks TechGuy 

Got a couple of friends that are in USA at the moment will ask them what time it is when I talk to them, for eastern and work it out from there, I think it's at my early morning time, around 2am or 4am Monday morning, I think we are about 14 to 16 hours ahead of you.

Thanks for the instructions


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

No problem -- and if you can't make it at whatever time it is for you, remember that you can always download the audio at www.TechGuyNews.com.  (If it helps, I posted this message at 9:39 AM Eastern.)

Back on topic -- as much as I hate the government taking more control of things, I could understand why they'd want emergency powers considering how the Internet is now a necessity for so many social systems. Even so, I agree -- we need far more details to know what they're aiming to do, and requiring corporations to hire people certified by them seems a little weird.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok that means 11.49pm here, so 2am Monday morning here, (will set the alarm, have not heard or seen the program yet.)

I am of mind, if you have nothing to hide why worry about authorities taking information off your computer or taking the computer, but I know for a fact that if they take your computer it could be months before you get it back they are so backed up with work.

Alright for people like me with more than one computer/hard drive, but what about those that only have one and can not afford to replace it, and innocent on top of that, and most people only take one laptop with them when traveling.

I know in the USA you are more aware of what terrorists can do. Over here in Australia it just seems so far away, I remember when 9/11 happened I was in New Zealand on a contract job there, and thought it was a movie on TV when I saw it, then I was told it was real, and I am sure those that where close to people that lost their lives, would not care what powers authorities had, when it comes to terrorists, but any sort of policies concerning control of the Internet need to be brought in by someone that looks at facts not feels with the heart.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Opps getting my topics mixed up in two different areas same thoughts though (this is the ditsy part) and time for bed its after midnight


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

hewee said:


> New World Order taken over of Our Government.
> Stop all communications because we know now days how computers are used to do everything so you control them your control all communications from press to TV and radio and then only hear what they want you to hear.
> They are already trying to kill Glenn Beck and want to do the same with others like Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Obama's FCC Diversity Czar Targets Rush and Talk Radio


Not kill them just limit the lies is all. They should be held accountable for that as there are those who don't realize they are just highly paid actors.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Rich-M said:


> Not kill them just limit the lies is all. They should be held accountable for that as there are those who don't realize they are just highly paid actors.


Talk about acting. Looks like going to the moon may of never happen and was all just an act. 

Did we land on the moon in 1969? (3 articles)
The Great American Hoax of the 20th century.

Same with 9/11 and other things in the pass.
http://www.postpositive.org/


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Might as well say the First World War and the second one did not happen or the holocaust. Realistically to many people where left screwed up and/or dead and or effected in some way for it to not be real, only thing I can say about news reports and government divulging information, is that although news/information is not always correct but there is a truth in it somewhere and it's the same with government.

In that it is not always correct I know, as I saw a friend being interviewed posing as someone they are not, and the TV crew knew it, but the story they where broadcasting was true.

So I don't always believe everything, but the story or information came from somewhere to start with.

I know authorities/government can stop the mobile networks already during a terrorist attack, so that more bombs can not be set off by mobile phones, after the first devastating attack, so as to minimise/stop more damage. 

I guess computers can set off bombs to. I would be interested in hearing all the info about this bill they are trying to push through and why government need that control, I guess I know why but I would not mind knowing more details.

You can bet if it is brought in, in one country, others will follow.

Yeah I get that millionth customer a lot, funny how I can not win lotto as often as that.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> Talk about acting. Looks like going to the moon may of never happen and was all just an act.
> 
> Did we land on the moon in 1969? (3 articles)
> The Great American Hoax of the 20th century.
> ...


To the best of my knowledge, hewee, all those claims about the moon landing being faked have been studied and the claims shown to be false and sometimes faked themselves.
I saw an episode of Mythbusters posted on Youtube recently that recreated the conditions that were labeled as fake photos and proved they weren't altered or fake.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

We can only take others word for things, just like in the countries where they feed the public propaganda so the masses believe it, (promoting anti USA etc) could be true or not, (How do we know to a point that does not happen in western countries?)

Makes me a bit suss though, in those countries the TV and radio stations are controlled by government, and the people believe, because its on TV or radio. Scams come in all forms

Humans just don't do themselves any favors in general. I go around with my rose coloured glasses on and have to believe that there are a few good people in the world.

I guess we all have those rose coloured glasses on to a point, just like the ones that are caught up in scams, maybe they wear them a lot more than I do.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm still pretty spooked by a single person being able to shutdown Internet access! I think that needs to go back to the "think tank" for more work!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner said:


> To the best of my knowledge, hewee, all those claims about the moon landing being faked have been studied and the claims shown to be false and sometimes faked themselves.
> I saw an episode of Mythbusters posted on Youtube recently that recreated the conditions that were labeled as fake photos and proved they weren't altered or fake.


Hey I am watching it now.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Mythbusters+moon&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I see some type of hidden "undernet" being created in the future.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Undernet? You mean like the black market is to goods?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

absolutezero1287 said:


> I see some type of hidden "undernet" being created in the future.


Interesting..What would be the method of communication? Servers?


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I imagine the undernet as being a network of machines linked together. Basically, an intranet. There might even be an ISP run by volunteers. The main goal of the undernet would be freedom of expression.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Kind of like the 'Internet now', eh? :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unless the government plans on shutting down the whole country, I suspect that an alternate means of communication would still be possible. The whole concept here is scary, I just don't want to see that kind of control being wielded by politicians, they have far too much power now.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I agree, JohnWill. Politicians basically make important decisions on things they don't understand. That irks me.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They are going crazy with all the czar.

Watch the Glenn Back show on Fox.
http://www.glennbeck.com/





































More at http://www.glennbeck.com/content/articles/article/198/3890/


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Cerf: Turning off pieces of the Internet 'not sensible' as security strategy.



> InfoWorld: Legislation has been proposed that would give the government power to take control over private networks on the Internet in the event of an emergency. Do you think the government has too much control over the Internet? [Editor's note: The bill in question recently has been revised, appearing to tone down language pertinent to presidential powers.]
> 
> Cerf: This is the Snowe-Rockefeller [legislation]. It was one of the proposed legislative steps. You understand the motivation behind it. It's people concerned about the dependency we have on the Net and the potential for that dependency to be very brittle. But the idea that the president would turn off pieces of the Internet is not sensible. On the other hand, focusing attention on the need to make the network more robust, more reliable, more resistant to various forms of either attack or infection is a really good thing to be attentive to. So to the degree that legislation draws attention to the things that we should be doing to protect this resource, it's a good thing. I don't think the president should try to turn off the Internet, and I don't think that he has any interest in trying to do that.


-- Tom


----------

